# Old house, 10 acres, trees & pasture, SW Missouri, 35k



## Traci Ann

35k with 3k allowance back at sale.
O.B.O.

We are definitely selling our house and ten acres in SW Missouri (20 miles East of Lamar. 30 minutes South of Stockton Lake.) The house is a work in progress, and will never be perfect, since it was built in the 1880's. Actually, the house is in really rough condition, but it has "good bones". It needs a lot, and I do mean a lot of work.

Part of the land is moderately sloped (garden areas are flat) with a couple of poorly fenced pastures. It's barbed wire and it needs tightened up. There is a 3/4 creek along the east side of the property, and a water hole that always has water in it (overflow from a neighbor's pond & ditches).

Paved road on two sides. Not super-busy traffic, but one is a small state highway. This place is really off the beaten path considering it's on a paved road. Closest two towns are both 8 miles away.

Several very large, old, Oaks & Hickory trees. Willows (not weeping). Lots of other trees (Mulberries, Black Walnut, Shagbarks, 2 Apples, 1 Pear, etc) Also lots of good, edible Black Raspberry brambles, a few young blueberry bushes & a baby grapevine.

Wood heat. Natural gas line to the house. Rural water on. Good well that needs a pump (not being used currently & may have a sulphur smell).

New electric service line to house. Brand new 220 breaker box. All working electrical circuits are brand new Romex (some rooms not wired yet).

Needs some septic work. Not sure if it's just the line or what. Acreage is large enough that there is no inspection.

No zoning laws, building permits or codes. The courthouse told me I could live in a teepee or build a spaceship if I wanted.

Currently 2 bedroom, Living room, kitchen & 1 bath downstairs. 3 bedroom & 1 bath upstairs. (only one bedroom finished upstairs.)

Asking: $35,000 O.B.O.

Will negotiate price, but no owner finance or contract for deed. This property might qualify for a construction loan, but obviously not conventional financing.

Starting to post pics (be patient, I'm looking for more!) You can see them at:
http://www.bulldozerdesign.110mb.com/


----------



## Luv~N~Jesus

I think it is a lovely house on a beautiful tract of land with lots of potential! Hopefully you will find the perfect family to buy it!


----------



## Traci Ann

We have a couple coming on Friday!! I hope they love it as much as we did.


----------



## Rusty'sDog

Looks interesting, but my geography is confusing me. If you are 30 min, south of Stockton Lake, wouldn't you be closer to Springfield than Lamar? What is the State Hwy that passes the house?


----------



## Traci Ann

It is more West. I think when DH wrote this up he was thinking dam. We are SW of Stockton MO.


----------



## 6e

I wish you had a bit more acreage with it as I'm wanting to move farther east towards MO, AR, and on that way, but we're thinking we probably need at least 30 to 40 acres or more.


----------



## libby

Your place is fantastic! Did you have any luck with the buyer who saw it last week? 'Cause I would love to ask some questions!


----------



## Traci Ann

Libby ask away. 
We do have someone, the buyers who came to look, trying to get their financing in order. If that would fall through for them...honestly I really hope it works out. They are such a neat family. But if things would not work, your questions would be answered and at least you would know if you desired to pursue further.

With me in school FT it is easier if you PM me as I am only this way 1x a week or so. It could be less in the next few weeks as my gpa is VERY ill. I always check my email as that is how my teachers correspond with me.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Its beautiful and just the perfect size (in fact a tad bigger than we need acreage-wise). Its a shame owner carry isn't possible. Although I do love Kansas.


----------



## cjennmom

Your original post said rural water. Is that actual water lines or well water? It sounds like a hook up that you get charged for so it makes me ask the question 'how much does the water cost?' Lol


----------



## Traci Ann

Water is rural, but was always VERY reasonable. There is a capped well in the back yard. We were told it was good (high water) but it would have cost $1500 (I think) to put it back into order. We have a family of 9 and critters as well. I cannot ever remember water costs being more than $100 and that was with a water leak we didn't know about for 2 years! After we fixed the leak our cost went to around $65 a month.


----------



## Traci Ann

Oat Bucket Farm - I must admit I am partial to KS myself. I was raised in Western KS and miss it tremendously!


----------



## libby

Traci Ann- Has it sold or is it still on the market?


----------



## Traci Ann

It now, as of today, looks like it is sold!


----------



## Traci Ann

(SIGH) Back on the market... I am so done with try to afford both places. There are a few that have contacted me and I will be back in touch today or tomorrow. 

Pony...I got your email, can you send me a number?


----------



## PubBurgers

If we weren't underwater on our current mortgage we'd be there in a heartbeat. It's exactly what we want, just poor timing.


----------



## Pony

Traci Ann said:


> (SIGH) Back on the market... I am so done with try to afford both places. There are a few that have contacted me and I will be back in touch today or tomorrow.
> 
> Pony...I got your email, can you send me a number?


 I'll send you another pm

Tried to phone earlier today, got your VM. LOL!


----------



## chewie

that place is a real dream. I hope someone will get it and take care of it!


----------



## Traci Ann

Myself as well Chewy! We have a couple of things floating around and my husband is trying to figure out what we can do (Not much I am afraid due to the owner finance balloon payment in just over three years!)


----------



## andiplus8

Traci Ann did you find a buyer yet? I sure am sorry we can't get financing for it! We can't afford two mortgages either and our place just won't sell!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Traci-would this put you in the Lockwood or Golden City school district? I live in Greenfield, I'm not looking to buy, you're just super close and I was curious Good luck!


----------



## Kriket

PubBurgers said:


> If we weren't underwater on our current mortgage we'd be there in a heartbeat. It's exactly what we want, just poor timing.


EXACTLY what we want. A shame really. You're selling our house, and we can't buy it


----------



## cderekbower

Hi, Your place sounds too good to be true! I hope you don't mind answering the following questions.

What is your USDA climate zone?
Do you happen to know your frost free days, or growing season?
What are your worst garden weeds?
What are your worst garden pests?
What are the annual taxes?


----------

